# Raven arch-top repair



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello! I am an amateur at repairing guitars and I need some help with a Raven that a friend of mine asked me to fix. I've fixed a bass for him before (just minor repairs and adjustments) and I've messed around with other guitars, but I've never done a job like this, and never on an arch-top. I'd appreciate any input. I'll post some pictures on this link:

ImageShack Album - 17 images

It's got some cosmetic damage: The binding around the headstock is mostly gone, the binding near the front strap peg seems scraped up, and the fretboard looks a tad sketchy. It's cracked near the headstock and looks like it's lifting off the neck. Apart from that, it's a good-looking guitar.

There are also some more serious issues. The nut moves around when I bend the strings on the lower frets. I know some people don't glue the nut down because the strings keep it in place, but this one's not staying where it should. The electronics are the worst. None of the knobs seem to do anything (except make scratchy noises), the neck pickup doesn't work, and the pickup selector is broken- you can only get to the middle position from the neck position; it doesn't switch from bridge to middle. There is a small round metal piece (in one of the pictures) and I'm not sure where it is supposed to go. Maybe on the whammy bar? I don't know- my friend didn't know where it was supposed to be, either.

I'm new to fixing guitars and I'm new to this forum, so if anybody has experience with these types of problems, please let me know. If you know anything about the Raven brand, that information would be good, too. I couldn't find much on these guitars. 
Thanks a million,

-Travis


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

it certainly looks like fun to fix up all that binding can be fixed ( that piece of binding across the top of the headstock needs to be scraped or cleaned up a little then shape a new piece of binding) its white binding which looks like it has been sanded ,with the finish removed .as for the nut i always put a dab (just a dab)of super glue in the middle of the slot, under the nut . as for the electronics some contact cleaner might help sprayed in the pots . the switch could be your problem. there is some troubleshooting to do hollow body electronics are not easy to work on . if you want to see if a pickup works wire it straight to hot from the jack & a ground


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

As copperhead mentioned, hollowbodies/semi-hollowbodies can be a pain to work on. Personally, as for the electronics (i.e., pots, switch, jack, cap), I would replace them with good quality parts, especially if you are taking out the wiring harness to work on it anyway. 

If you want to PM me, I can explain how to make a very simple tool to put the replacement jack into the guitar. This can be a real PITA

Welcome to the forum. ENJOY and post often.

Cheers

Dave


----------

